# LDWA Long Distance Walking Assoc events



## Copepod (Oct 2, 2017)

A friend of mine, from East Anglian orienteering days, who has type 1 diabetes, completed Flower of Suffolk 26 miles on 5 hours yesterday. Like all LDWA (Long Distance Walking Association) events, entry fee was very good value, including feed stations, certificate, clear route instructions etc. Nearly all can be run or walked.
Every time he posts I think about entering an event, and then forget, so this post is to remind myself as well as letting others know.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 2, 2017)

Im gonna look into those ones!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's a link to upcoming events:

https://www.ldwa.org.uk/challenge_events/events_list.php?list_type=L&event_type=N


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 4, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Im gonna look into those ones!


Go 4 IT Stitch


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Here's a link to upcoming events:
> 
> https://www.ldwa.org.uk/challenge_events/events_list.php?list_type=L&event_type=N


All over the Country. Even Jan 1st next year


----------

